# Hilfe koblenz



## faceplant (6. September 2008)

bin seit einigen tagen in koblenz und verzweifle weil jeder berg den ich mir bis jez hier ausgesucht hab hat damit geendtet dass ich fluchend nen forstweg runterkullern musste fahre ein santa cruz vp free und wäre mit einigen trailbeschreibungen von euch superzufrieden noch besser wäre für mich wenn ihr in den nächsten tagen mal fahren geht mir bescheid zu geben und mich in die koblenzer dh welt einzuführen bin um jeden tipp dankbar bis dahin vielen dank im voraus 

mfg faceplant


----------



## Frank.B (7. September 2008)

Tja, in Koblenz geeignete Strecken zu finden ist nicht soo einfach .
Warst Du schon einmal auf dem ehemaligen Truppen-Übungsplatz der Bundeswehr " Schmidtenhöhe". Der liegt oberhalb von Koblenz -Horchheim und führt nach Osten über den Golfplatz Denzerheide bis hin nach Neuhäusel-Kadenbach.Je nach Intensität kann man von dort runter nach Bad-Ems und dann an der Lahn entlang oder aber man fährt weiter und kommt dann am Staatsforst Köppel raus. 
Aber das sind einfach fast 25 km.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daishi (7. September 2008)

schau mal hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=310615&highlight=andernach&page=2

15 min mit dem Auto von Koblenz.


----------



## DiscoOlsen (9. September 2008)

Interpunktion ist ja auch völlig überbewertet.


----------



## XstützradX (9. September 2008)

faceplant schrieb:


> bin seit einigen tagen in koblenz und verzweifle weil jeder berg den ich mir bis jez hier ausgesucht hab hat damit geendtet dass ich fluchend nen forstweg runterkullern musste fahre ein santa cruz vp free und wäre mit einigen trailbeschreibungen von euch superzufrieden noch besser wäre für mich wenn ihr in den nächsten tagen mal fahren geht mir bescheid zu geben und mich in die koblenzer dh welt einzuführen bin um jeden tipp dankbar bis dahin vielen dank im voraus
> 
> mfg faceplant



yo! da würde ich mich anschließen, ging mir bisher auch so, wenn ich  mal zeit zum biken hatte!!vielleicht können wir ja uns mal zusammen auf die suche begeben und vielleicht auch was basteln habe den eindruck hier gibt es wenig dhs bei soviel potential....

lg


----------



## faceplant (12. September 2008)

ja also ich hab mittlerweile 2 gute trails gefunden wenn du bock hast zeig ich sich dir mal


----------



## XstützradX (4. Oktober 2008)

hi, sorry, war länger nich mehr hier!!hatte überhaupt keine zeit!!würde auf jeden fall gerne mal mitkommen..........wann hättest du denn mal zeit bzw. wann wolltest du mal wieder fahren??

lg


----------



## Sven20001 (19. Oktober 2008)

Hey, so richtig kenn ich mich in Koblenz ja och nich aus. Aber vom Kühkopf (Fernmeldeturm) gehen doch paar Trails runter.
Auf der Rheinseite habsch nen schönen gefunden. Endet unten in Königsbach (google earth - 50°19´22,97"N 7°35´07,15"O) Unten wird der sehr technisch, also erstmal anschauen


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. November 2008)

faceplant schrieb:


> bin seit einigen tagen in koblenz und verzweifle weil jeder berg den ich mir bis jez hier ausgesucht hab hat damit geendtet dass ich fluchend nen forstweg runterkullern musste fahre ein santa cruz vp free und wäre mit einigen trailbeschreibungen von euch superzufrieden noch besser wäre für mich wenn ihr in den nächsten tagen mal fahren geht mir bescheid zu geben und mich in die koblenzer dh welt einzuführen bin um jeden tipp dankbar bis dahin vielen dank im voraus
> 
> mfg faceplant



Vielleicht findest du was passendes: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=304877&page=78


----------

